# opinion on 2010 gnu altered genetics



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

gettin a new board for this season I ride about half park half freeride.. been looking at a fairly big range of things.. price doesnt really matter. other boards i've looked at are custom x, ride machete, prophet, dh, gnu riders choice. Just lookin for some input leaning towards the gnu AG but I've never had a gnu board. want to make sure I get something thatll b dirty for hittin big kickers, some rails, but also handle ridin powder and some pretty aggressive all mountian freestyle..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 2010 GNU and my wife has been riding GNU boards for 10 years. They are good boards- quality wise they are really no different than Lib-Tech. The AG is a sweet board but it only has btx (as opposed to C2). I found it to be softer than the Rider's Choice and I probably would have got the AG if it came in a smaller size than 155. I don't know how it will fair in the park. IMHO, you might want to take a look at GNUs and Lib-Techs with the C2BTX like the T.Rice or Danny Kass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

what exactly is the difference between c2 and btx


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

grinny99 said:


> what exactly is the difference between c2 and btx


c2 has banana in the middle and camber on the outsides and btx is just regular banana in the middle.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Essentially BTX is just a rocker between the bindings then flat. Umm I have the AG from a few years ago, It's really stiff and definitely freeride oriented, wouldn't exactly consider it much of a park board, kind of surprised they didn't put c2 on it as I heard that makes the ride a bit more stable then just btx.


----------

